# Rakvag, Fosen



## Langelandfischer (30. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen hat der ein oder andere vielleicht ein paar Tipps zu diesem Gebiet? Ist absolutes Neuland für uns.
Auf der Seekarte erscheinen ja ein paar Stellen als lohnenswert. Doll ist es ja aber nicht. Was können wir uns schenken was nicht.
Danke für Eure Mühe
Petri


----------

